# Neets Biotope (dont expect too much...)



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, just figured i needed a pic of my biotope on here, im posting my rams biotope on SA forum to.

before (lame...)









now (not as lame)









all comments/suggestions welcome, but im pretty stubborn, i warn you now :lol:

btw, i know i need a black background!


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

couple good links about neets and their biotopes....

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Country/Co ... =nematopus

http://www.cichlidae.com/article.php?id=51

they seem to have pretty diverse distribution both rivers and lakes , but just about every one of them mentions lots of rocks. something you might want to think about.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

*** seen both those links, my problem is i cant find a way to get them, im not paying 5 bux at a fish store for a single rock, and i dont have a license to go out... LOL, so i did what i could


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I would start by spray paining the back of the tank flat black


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

uh, so you just need rocks? why cant you just go find some or get some from a landscapers?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your tank is starting to look good Gage! Did you do the sand pile in the corner or did they? :wink:

I agree with Jcushing, you can get rocks at decent prices from garden centers or even home improvement stores.....


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Gage, if you need more rocks, I've got a whole pile I don't need. You're always welcome to come down and get some. Just shoot me a pm on the Winnipeg Fish Forum, I have the same user name there.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

jcushing said:


> uh, so you just need rocks? why cant you just go find some or get some from a landscapers?


how do i get there without a drivers license?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Solchitlins said:


> I would start by spray paining the back of the tank flat black


i mentioned needing a black background already  i cant really spray paint it with fish in there so im just getting a plastic black background for it.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LittleFrog said:


> Hey Gage, if you need more rocks, I've got a whole pile I don't need. You're always welcome to come down and get some. Just shoot me a pm on the Winnipeg Fish Forum, I have the same user name there.


hey... they kicked me off LOL, i stupidly mentioned the fact that those Black Belt hybrids i got came from spencer, i got booted for it...

im looking for round smooth rocks anyway, not anything to sharp or flat.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heylady said:


> Your tank is starting to look good Gage! Did you do the sand pile in the corner or did they? :wink:
> 
> I agree with Jcushing, you can get rocks at decent prices from garden centers or even home improvement stores.....


hey, i piled it, they are wrecking it LOL, but i guess when they make it it makes it more natural right? so im not messing with it at all, they can make the tank however they please 

thanx for the suggestion, next time my parents are heading to garden center or somewhere like it i will go with them and pick some up


----------

